# What each ingredient provides...



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey,

As a follow-up to my Commercial Mix Ingredients thread, below is a short list of common livestock feed ingredients and what they provide:

Wheat - provides several of the B vitamins, potassium, iron, magnesium and zinc 
Wheatfeed - (wheat production by-products ie wheatgerm, husks etc)
Bakery by-product - (recycling of inedible bakery waste such as bread, dough, pasta)
Oats - provides several of the B vitamins, calcium, magnesium, iron, zinc and small amounts of vitamin E, folic acid and potassium, helps with glucose and insulin modulation.
Barley - copper, phosphorus and zinc, soluble fibres that lower high blood cholesterol
Maize - high in folate (which prevents birth defects) and hind gut fibre.
Flax Seed - omega 3 oils (essential fatty acids)
Sunflower ext - polyunsaturated fat to help lower cholesterol
Rape Seed ext - rape seed product for protein
Low Glucorape - rape seed product for protein
Palm Kernel ext - polyunsaturated fat to help lower cholesterol
Molasses - magnesium, potassium, vitamin B6, sugar
Soya Bean/Soybean - Manganese, Vitamin C, Folate, Dietary Fibre, Protein, Thiamin, Calcium, Iron, Magnesium, Phosphorus, Potassium.
Calcium Carbonate - provides calcium
Salt - electrolyte in the body and is required in the manufacture of hydrochloric acid in the stomach, which protects the body from any infections that may be present in food.
Lysine - growth and bone development, assists in calcium absorption, maintaining the correct nitrogen balance and maintaining lean body mass. Furthermore it is needed to produce antibodies, hormones, enzymes, collagen formation as well as repair of tissue. 
Fish Meal - (Made from fish and fish preparation by-products considered unfit for human consumption) provides protein and oils
Meat Meal - (Made from meat and meat preparation by-products considered unfit for human consumption) provides protein and fats.

You can find a glossary for Definitions of Feed Manufacturing and Livestock Nutrition Terms here:
http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/livestock/dairy/facts/08-039.htm

Sarah xxx


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome, Sarah! Thanks for posting this! This just made my decision on my new food re vamp that much easier!!


----------

